# 18 wheel grill



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

This is a project I made a few years ago. Works great for outside grilling. What you could do with some strut, L brackets and a 18 wheel rim. I have cooked many things on this bad boy.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Idea Congrats, If you only find a Hub Cap for the rim, it would make a Awesome Smoker!!


----------

